# Mein Teich und ich



## Butia (21. Juli 2013)

Hi,

bin schon länger im Forum angemeldet und hatte bis jetzt einen Speißkübel als Miniteich.

Doch seit diesem Frühjahr bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines 750l Miniteichbecken, plus 90l Pflanzenwurzelraumfilter  .

Er soll nicht so bleiben, sondern möglichst Naturnah gestaltet werden (so das mann kein Plastik mehr sehen kann. Das geht bei mir nach und nach.)

Der Teich ist jetzt über 8 Wochen im Betrieb und noch halten sich die Algen sehr zurück :smoki .
Die Pflanzen sind zum teil aus dem Speißkübel und zum teil dazugekauft. Im Filter ist unten Lava und oben Granitsplitt.

Anfang Mai
 

 

Und jetzt, ca 9 Wochen später
 

 

Hier unter dem Stein sieht man das Metallrohr welches zur Pumpenkammer führt, von wo es mit einer 5W Minipumpe in den Filter gepumpt wird. 500l die Stunde 10 - 15 cm Höhenunterschied
 

 

 

 

 
Wie gesagt es soll nicht so bleiben, Fische sind keine geplant.
Für Tips und Anregungen bin ich dankbar.

Übrigens heute hat der Teich 27.5 °C uiuiui

LG Ingo


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich*

Hallo Ingo,

sehr hübsch - das wird 
Und tolle Palmen - hast Du die das ganze Jahr draussen?


----------



## Butia (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich und ich*

Hallo Christine,

ja die Palmen sind ausgepflanzt. Bin so manchen Winter ganz schön am kämpfen, damit sie den nächsten Sommer noch leben.

LG Ingo


----------



## Butia (26. Juli 2013)

*An die Moderatoren, bitte verschieben in User stellen sich vor -Mein Teich und ich-*

An die Moderatoren, bitte verschieben in User stellen sich vor -Mein Teich und ich-

Danke

Ingo


----------

